# Beer Pong



## sobieskii (Mar 9, 2011)

i've always hated that game. if were going to play a game i'd rather play one where everyone is involved, like shenanigans. its a great ice breaker for awkward/boring parties and get-togethers

ew @ shitty watered down beer. It grinds my gears when people play bp and think they are the shit


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I still love bp, brings back good memories from high school.

Its got a more athletic vibe (hah, maybe not the right word) than other drinking games. 

I've heard some people say its anti-social cause only 4 can play at a time but if you get a tournament together with brackets and such it can get more peeps involved and be pretty fun...you just need to make sure you have the right set up....legit table, coaches on either side, good sound set up with fat subwoofer...maybe a keg or two

I think the only thing i don't like about BP is how damn unsanitary it is... prob one of the best ways to get herpes 

what's shenanigans?


----------



## sobieskii (Mar 9, 2011)

ohhh reminds me. we once played a game in my friends backyard and all the balls kept going into the mud and stuff. didnt drink any of that beer 

and shenanigans is also called circle of death. each person gets a turn to pull a card from a deck and each card has their own rule. like 4 is for whores in which girls drink, 6 is for dicks so guys drink.
all the rules are here 
http://www.fundrinkingames.com/content/view/231/80/
my favorites are waterfall and make up your own rule. 
for make up a rule i always choose the "little man". You pretend there is a little man on you beer, so each time you sip you have to pretend to take him off, then put him back on. people always forget to do that so they have to drink again.


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are from chicago you probably hear all those morons calling beer pong beirut which was non-sense. I enjoyed beer pong because my friends and I would be real competitive with one another so always a good time. 

Circle of Death is my favorite, little man is common rule but some of my other favorites are no swearing, no saying word THE. 

For categories in circle I usually make it geographically hard like states that do not end in a vowel or countries in south america or something.


----------



## sobieskii (Mar 9, 2011)

never heard of that lol but sounds pretty stupid. 
haha im gunna steal your idea of not saying "the" for next time we play. once our rule was to say "in my pants" after everything you said


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

oh and other good one is cannot say words drink,drank,drunk. that rule will get you anebriated beyond belief in no time.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Beer pong is the shit, I'm the shit for playing it so damn well.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I once played it with vodka instead of beer, bad idea.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

Beer pong is fun. I can't explain it. It just is. It's probably the thrill of athletic competition.

I don't know anyone who has gotten herpes playing it. Shitty beer is just part of the game. I wouldn't pour anything better than Yuengling into a pong cup.

I'm not a fan of Shenanigans. Where I grew up, we called it Kings.

When you turn 21, though, you become a professional drinker and no longer need games to get yourself wasted. At that point, acquire an Apples to Apples party box and some good friends and go to town.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Beer Pong is alright. We always play it where u have ur own cup of beer and the others are filled with water. I perfer this way screw drinking after countless nasty people and mixing ur good beer with their shitty beer. if i caught some herp from beer pong id probably kill someone lol. I usually dont really have the patience for it and find i get myself inebriated just fine without it.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Shenanigans? Here on earth people call the game "Kings"
Kings (card game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Qball said:


> I once played it with vodka instead of beer, bad idea.


this is the way i play all games at parties, may not always be straight vodka but its 100% of the time a liqour. i hate the taste of beer :dunno: i dont drink as much as i did in highschool anymore tho.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

- I finished High School and went to college during the pinnacle of the BP craze so I was into it for awhile but now I'm burnt out on it. I'd rather play ping pong and chug a beer for every lost point



FishyFred said:


> It's probably the thrill of athletic competition.





Enigmatic said:


> Its got a more athletic vibe


- It's fucking pathetic that americans are so fat and lazy that we consider binge drinking 'athletic'

- That herpes rumor is BS. Some slut just found an excuse for the sores on her mouth; then the media picked it up and blew it out of proportion. Though BP is definitely a good way to get a cold or drink the filth off the floor. Gotta play with water and drink out of a separate, personal cup.

- Beirut is probably the correct name for it. Beer pong was a different game that also involved beer and pingpong tables but 'beirut' became more popular and stole the more marketable name.

- Kings isn't really a game because it doesn't have winners or an objective goal. But it sure is a fun-ass "drinking activity"


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

QFT 

Glad you called it Kings, and yes REAL beerpong involves paddles.


----------



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

a better game then beer pong is surviver flip cup. you get wasted faster and it involves more people.win win for evryone


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I do love me some flip cup even though I suck.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

if you guys dont like BP cause its only 2 on 2, try changing the stakes a little

21 cup pong, 4 on 4 works also.. and its a shitload of fun. AND you get shwasted!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

The way it's played today is...well it is what it is. The vid smoke posted is close to the way it started out. When I learned to play it 20 years ago, it was one on one, you set your(own) cup on the table in front of you(1ft from edge on center line). The object was to hit the other players cup using paddles. Hit the cup, they have to chug, knock it over, you have to chug and refill out of your stash. Knock your own over, chug two. Score a normal pong point, each chug a half. Keep in mind you had to make legal pong shots, bounce, hit, drink. You could block the others shots but after a few you end up knocking your own cup over... a lot :laugh: 

MPD, I'm surprised you never played it that way, being an old school ponger and all. I learned it living in PHX with a couple roomies that were from Cali. One of the guys I lived with was a former high school state ping pong champ. It would turn into pretty intense battles, and was a lot more fun then throwing a ball in a cup, if your gonna do that why not just play quarters lol. 



**Oh well, fun days back then, got a smile ear to ear thinking back on it. Wonder what ever happened to those guys.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Attempt by OP to show that he has a mature, refined taste for beer that is too good to drink anything but the finest of craft beers?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

ElChupocabra said:


> -- It's fucking pathetic that americans are so fat and lazy that we consider binge drinking 'athletic'


Then please won't you share with us your personal athletic endeavors


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

love the game
gotta go with the classic 2v2 6 cup per team format.

game's only fun if you have a lot of people and set up a big bracket. this is the best way to get everyone engaged. even if people say they don't care too much for a tournament, i find that everyone will watch the games just to see who they are up against in the next round. the finals for a stupid beer pong tournament also tends to draw quite a crowd at parties.

if you don't really have a big group to set up brackets... then i just prefer good ol fashioned flip cup, kings cup or any other game that can get everyone drinking.

beer pong sucks if you're playing just for the sake of drinking... there needs to be bragging rights


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Phenom said:


> Then please won't you share with us your personal athletic endeavors


well, i like to run, hike, snowboard, and kayak for hobbies. I'm always down to throw a football or frisbie around. I also work out at the gym several times a week.

An athletic "endeavor" requires one to use a trait called _athleticism_

Don't get me wrong; i do my fair share of binge drinking but its simply not athletic.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

When I play at family gatherings with my older cousins I play with water (partly because I don't really drink, partly because my mom's there too and I'm underage). I drink water, so after a couple rounds I always destroy them :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

jyuen said:


> love the game
> gotta go with the classic 2v2 6 cup per team format.


I'm a personal fan of the pyramid because it makes everything much more intense and skillful
For those who don't know, it's 12 on bottom, 9 above that, then 6, then 3, then the king cup on top. It talks forever, but you can get some sick combos once you get used to it!


----------



## Funkydude (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually it is the only way for me to deal with bad beer brands. Quick and painful. I canntot stand having to hold a can in my hand and force myself to drink it while it becomes stale.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

SPAZ said:


> (I'm underage). I drink water


pfft. never stopped anyone else.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Beer Pong was way too popular when I was in high school and college. I remember playing a couple of 32 team brackets, single elimination, 10 cup.

The dumbest thing I've ever done was my teammate and I decided in round 2 if we filled our cups all the way to the brim and a little bit over, the balls wouldn't stay in even if they made their shots. It actually did work for a bit; their balls would bounce out. However, we weren't making any cups so they eventually splashed out enough beer so their shots would stick and we ended up drinking 5 completely full cups in a matter of minutes.

What a shameful way to be eliminated.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Beer pong always started out as a pretty chill game at a party, but by the end of the night it's like it's the freaking beer olympics.

I recently discovered a new game called slap cup. I think it's a lot more exciting.


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone ever play cocaine? It's a mix between tippy cup and beer pong. Pretty fun combination haha


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

beer in the states suck. all watered down moose piss. now some try budwiser here in canada, where beers are real. oh yeah beer pong is the shit.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

labowsky said:


> beer in the states suck.


agreed. except for the part that moose piss tastes better than the budweiser down here.

(edit: 1000 credits!  )


----------



## amandareynolds9 (Jun 28, 2011)

What is shenanigans?


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

amandareynolds9 said:


> What is shenanigans?


you get the award for the most random post of this thread.

congratulations.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Zak said:


> agreed. except for the part that moose piss tastes better than the budweiser down here.
> 
> (edit: 1000 credits!  )


bud is all i drink if i dont wanna spend alot of money. that or lucky.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

amandareynolds9 said:


> What is shenanigans?


I swear to god i'll pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i play bong pong. its just me and a bunch of bonghits and then hours and hours a dis sheet:


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Great game. If ya want more people involved set up more tables in the garage!


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

like this


----------



## EDMFLAVOR (Oct 24, 2011)

ZOOM 3 said:


> like this


the sickest pic of beer pong I've ever seen was a 3D one. They had like 15 some cups on the bottom making a triangle and then they stacked more cups onto and kept doing that until it was a pyramid


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's pretty ridiculous, I would have passed out before I finished that game. The first 10 or so shots will all be in unless the person is a retard.


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

beer pong is a good way to break the ice and get a party started but as the night goes on you have to either switch to just socializing and drinking or other games depending on how big the party gets. a good game for a small group of good friends in my opinion is asshole. it has a mix of several games in one, plus you can win and you get to make rules. so basically you can make people you dont like drink or someone you want drunk you can make drink. and it usually gets everone laughing pretty good depending onwhat rules you make up. there is also a game that i learned years ago that i havent played in a while. i forget what its called. what you do is get a pitcher set it in the center of the table. everyone has their beer and the cards are layed face down in a circle around the pitcher. whoevers turn it is bets how much beer they want, and pours it into the pitcher then they pick red or black and turns a card over. if they get it right it moves on to the next person if they get it wrong they have to chug whatever is in the pitcher. basically a really bad game but it will get you drunk. you can get sick real quick though.


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

EDMFLAVOR said:


> the sickest pic of beer pong I've ever seen was a 3D one. They had like 15 some cups on the bottom making a triangle and then they stacked more cups onto and kept doing that until it was a pyramid


funny you mentioned that 

from the little vacation i've been on the past week lol









only 10 on the bottom but still pretty fun!


----------

